# First person to name it gets a small box of wood



## kfuknives (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, here is an unusual wood that you don't see too often. Its a bookmatched set thats3/8" thick at least 1 1/2" wide and over 7" long. The first person to name it gets a small flat rate box of goodies from me and you only get one vote!
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/028.jpg


----------



## CodyS (Jun 27, 2012)

Can I name it bob? Do you include shipping to aus? :rofl2:

see how good I am won the competition just like that 

In seriousness don't know what it is


----------



## EricJS (Jun 27, 2012)

That's really pretty......lacewood?


----------



## tnhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

macadamia


----------



## kfuknives (Jun 27, 2012)

We have a winner!! I thought it would take a little longer than that. You must have worked with it before TN Hunter!
PM me your address and I will get the box out to you with the Macadamia included.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 27, 2012)

You just solved a mystery. I have an old pipe rack around here that is made out of this, I have been wondering for a long time what it was. Beautiful stuff !


----------



## tnhunter (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Chris thanks for doing this. I love to see this kind of thread. It embodies the spirit of Wood Barter and what we strive for. A new member stepping up like this and being so generous is very encouraging. 5 big reps from the dude for this one.


----------



## kfuknives (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Kevin,
I have alot of wood that I will never use due to the size and I like to see it made into something nice. Plus, its fun to try and stump you guys! This is a great forum and Im glad that I found it finally.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 22, 2012)

It is also sold as leopard-wood in many pen turning suppliers. I have a few that were cut into knife scales & pen blanks.

Bill


----------

